# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday Stella!

## Paula

Have a wonderful day, lovely!  :(party):

----------

Stella180 (03-05-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday!!!!

----------

Stella180 (03-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday love! Hope it's the best one yet!

----------


## Stella180

> Happy birthday love! Hope it's the best one yet!


I stent time with my first born last night so definitely the the best one yet.

----------

Suzi (03-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Happy Birthday Stella  :(party):

----------


## selena

Happy birthday!

----------

Stella180 (03-05-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Happy birthday Stella.  X

----------

Stella180 (03-05-22)

----------


## Stella180

Thank you all.

----------


## Stella180

Just in case in was any of you guys. I received a moonpig card last week but assuming it was a birthday card chose to wait to open it. Unfortunately my cleaners did their usual trick of moving shit randomly and it has now disappeared, grrrr. I really need to sort this shit out. Getting sick of paperwork and stuff going missing. Anyway Thank you who ever you are. I appreciate you thinking of me.

----------


## Paula

Might have been me?

----------


## Stella180

It’ll turn up but I’m just fed up with them randomly moving my shit around. I may not me the tidyest person in the world but I still know where stuff is till they come along, grrrr.

----------


## Flo

Happy Birthday nice lady! So pleased you had a chat with your first born! xxx :(party):

----------

Stella180 (04-05-22)

----------


## Stella180

Thanks Flo, it wasn’t a cheap evening but worth every penny to be with him and introduced to his girlfriend who seems to be a nice lass. Of course if she ever breaks my boys heart she may lost the use of my legs. Uncle Buck has nothing on me  :O:

----------

Flo (05-05-22)

----------


## Flo

It sounds like your eldest son is growing into a nice young man. To introduce his girlfriend to you tells me that you mean a lot to him....very mature. Have a feeling that the tide may be turning in your favour....everything crossed that good things happen for you all.

----------

Stella180 (05-05-22),Suzi (05-05-22)

----------


## Allalone

Happy belated birthday.xx

----------

Stella180 (06-05-22)

----------


## Stella180

Thanks AA

----------

